# Yo Mantid forum



## THEfreerideKID (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey guys, I have recently discovered the hobby and received 2 cute little budwing nymphs from Mantisplace. The package came while I was at school and my mom opened it to see my new pets. She was suprized at how badly they wanted to scatter but luckily I got home just in time to get the situation under control. They are currently sitting happily in there cages and I even managed to find them some snacks around the house. They look happy sitting here and listening to my music with me. I want to thank Mantisplace for the speedy transaction and the extra mantis.

James


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 19, 2008)

:lol: Mom emailed me about them too! hey good to see u here and that u guys are hanging out together listening to tunes! Gotta love em! welcome to the forum, from OHIO!


----------



## The_Asa (Nov 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 19, 2008)

Welcome, James... glad to have you here!


----------



## THEfreerideKID (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks all, Yeah I did end up finding some little pests around the house that they both devoured.


----------



## shorty (Nov 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and good luck with the new hobby. Enjoy the budwings!


----------

